# cold and shivery



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.I am having a very bad day with my IBS-D. I am very cold and shivery, urinating alot and feel yuk.Does anyone else find that they get very cold and shivery and pee loads when an attack of the diarrhoea happens.


----------



## Marcy1234 (Apr 10, 2009)

Same thing happens to me. I get horrible goosebumbs. I now got in the habit of putting more layers on before I go into the bathroom.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely! I usually wear sweaters or robes when I go to the bathroom during bouts of diarrhea, either that or I am freezing and shake like a leaf. That just seems to be one of the symptoms I have when I am sick, I have temperature issues - usually problems getting warm but sometimes I go back and forth between too hot and too cold. I guess it's the body's way of trying to recover from the illness. I really have temperature control issues when I start getting dehydrated from having diarrhea. As far as peeing a lot, I do that sometimes too with diarrhea. The only time I don't pee a lot with diarrhea is when I am dehydrated. It's the body trying to regulate itself and recover from the problem. At least that is what I think a lot of those types of things are. Hang in there! Hope you feel better soon. I know having this stuff just really sucks.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I have constipation but find I often get the chills - like a cold from the inside going out and you just can't get warm whatever you do - it's horrible And if I'm having a day when something has "worked" and I am going to the toilet I get a really restless shaky panicky feeling - sweaty, hot and don't know where I want to be till the bowels have been emptied them I'm fine - it's really weird.


----------

